# Thunder and Lighting and rabbits!!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm scared that they are scared!!! do any of u bring them in or cover them etc! x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I do worry about mine but I dont bring them in - they've (thankfully) always been ok xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not going to go out in a storm, just to make sure that they are ok. Buggar that! I'm not getting wet


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Just been out to fetch my bun in, he stays out in his run and gets wet, so i bring him in, give him a dry off, and let him lollop about for the night


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i just make sure they have somewhere to hide in there hutches, plus there pretty sheltered by sheds, if they where in the wild they would have to deal with it.

Mine are usually ok (thank god!)  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

mine were oki  tho crunchie who is allowed to hop round the garden, decided to stay out!! i tried to catch him but he wernt having any of it!! his hutch was open so he cud go in if he wanted to x


----------

